# Scorched T Shirt



## Terry (Dec 17, 2007)

Got our Brother GT541 delivered Friday, today was the first chance we got to try it out, print seems great, set it with the press 185 degrees for 35 seconds. When we took the shirt out it had a light brown scorch mark the size of the press on it.

The shirt was an old one printed before, we printed it inside out would not have thought that should have made a difference, I have not got the pressure to firm, from something on here I saw I have set the press so that a sheet of 80grm paper can be pulled out with a bit of effort.

I would be grateful for any input on where I may be going wrong. I will give the people I bought the machine from a call tomorrow, but was interested on other peoples input.

Regards

Terry


----------



## DirectSupply (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Terry,

Have you tried a different heat setting on your heat press? The manufacturer of your printer might have specific time and heat settings, but you always have to test it out with your heat press. 
Not all heat presses are made equally and their heat distribution may be a little different.

I suggest to my customers to use parchment paper or Teflon when curing.

Also what type of shirt was it ?

Rod


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Terry said:


> Got our Brother GT541 delivered Friday, today was the first chance we got to try it out, print seems great, set it with the press 185 degrees for 35 seconds. When we took the shirt out it had a light brown scorch mark the size of the press on it.


Is that celcius?

I am not sure about the scorching, never had that before. But iI do notice on some red shirts we get a square around it where we print and then it goes away. I think it is the moisture in the shirt. That's they only thing I can think of anyway. Sorry I cannot answer the question on the scorching.
We set ours at 359* for 35 seconds


----------



## Terry (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for both your answers, the heat press is a Beta which I think is quite a good model, I presume the temperature is Celsius as it only goes up to 235 degrees, the shirt is a Haynes Top T white. I have teflon sheets but was worried it might cause a problem with the ink curing. The first samples I washed that were supplied to me by the supplier of the machine washed very badly because the heat press they used was quite a lot under the temperature it was reading, this has made me wary as I do not want to supply shirts that wash badly to my customers. Chris you said you cure yours at 359 for 35 secs, do you use a Brother? have you had yours a while and would have had feedback if the inks were not washing well at those temperatures?

Regards

Terry


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I do have the Brother , have had it for about 2 1/2 years. It is a great machine and have never had a problem with washing the shirts. On my white shirts I personally wash them in warm or hot with bleach and they look as good as they did 100 washes ago. I cure them at 359 for 35 seconds and have never had a complaint from a customer.

Hope this helps


----------



## Peta (Jan 25, 2007)

FYI 359°F is near 181,7°C. I think 185°C on a white shirt sounds a little to hot, and maybe the heatpress shows wrong temp so it is even warmer. Test your press with teststrips and adjust it to MAX 180°C. 

Another problem could be the shirt. Sometimes when we printed on a 140-160g/m2 shirt we had this problem. Now we only use 180-200g/m2.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

I go max 170degress on a heatpress when it comes to white t-shirts. Thats WITH a teflon sheet as well. I can cure for 3 minutes and the t-shirts come out with a little yellowing, but I found that fades after a day or so. There is a difference between yellowing (which goes away) and scorching.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

zhenjie said:


> I go max 170degress on a heatpress when it comes to white t-shirts. Thats WITH a teflon sheet as well. I can cure for 3 minutes and the t-shirts come out with a little yellowing, but I found that fades after a day or so. There is a difference between yellowing (which goes away) and scorching.


Why are you curing for 3 minutes? is that for a white ink or something?


----------



## Terry (Dec 17, 2007)

Once again thank you for your answers, I have been in touch with the gentleman who supplied me the machine & he is posting me a digital thermometer on loan to check my press is giving an accurate reading.

Regards

Terry


----------

